# This is going to be a long week...



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Give him a day or two.... It is like being in a foreign country where you do not speak the language. He will get there.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would put a cover over his crate, put the crate in the quietest place you can find, and let him spend as much time in there as he likes. If you can arrange things so that he has access to a toilet pad as well, that might also help. And keep up the medication, of course. It is rather a big ask of such a nervous dog to cope with new place, new people, lots of noise and excitement - best to give him his own little bit of familiar comfort as far as you can.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

fjm said:


> I would put a cover over his crate, put the crate in the quietest place you can find, and let him spend as much time in there as he likes. If you can arrange things so that he has access to a toilet pad as well, that might also help. And keep up the medication, of course. It is rather a big ask of such a nervous dog to cope with new place, new people, lots of noise and excitement - best to give him his own little bit of familiar comfort as far as you can.


Today is a new day, we'll see how he is. I don't want to use pipi pads, because he was allowed to mark in the house where he was before, and having him revert to that is the last thing I want to have to deal with. 

I might just tether him to me all day, alternating with time in his crate. If he's a god boy, he'll have free reign. The routine will start as in a regular day at home, so maybe we have a chance.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Dechi Remember I said Bella was like Merlin when I got her. She travels with me all the time, but she will not go to the bathroom for 2.5 to 3 days and she will not eat in a strange place. The vet side she will go when she cannot hold any more. Other than that she does fine in strange places. I think it may be because I have bark chip in my bark yard and most places have grass. That is the only think I can think it is. Hang in there he will come around to people eventually, Bella has


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

glorybeecosta said:


> Dechi Remember I said Bella was like Merlin when I got her. She travels with me all the time, but she will not go to the bathroom for 2.5 to 3 days and she will not eat in a strange place. The vet side she will go when she cannot hold any more. Other than that she does fine in strange places. I think it may be because I have bark chip in my bark yard and most places have grass. That is the only think I can think it is. Hang in there he will come around to people eventually, Bella has


Thanks GlooryB, I love hearing about Bella, I feel not so alone !

He went for a pee this morning, yeah ! I got him in to comgratulate him quick, and I regretted it because 5 minutes in the house he pooped on the kitchen floor (again)...

At least we're okay for a while. He ate last night, in his crate. And takes his meds too.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

stay the course, dechi. the steadier you are, the more you help him to handle new situations - or at least that's my view. perhaps by the end of the week he will surprise you by not being as stressed.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Try to relax yourself. I swear these Poodles intuit our moods especially anxiety. Wouldn't it be a nice Christmas present, if he feels much braver in own home when you return? Paws and fingers crossed for that.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, it would be a wonderful gift ! He's doing much better today. He went outside and peed twice. So he got to be free in the house.

Fingers crossed !


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Another pipi tonight, we got this part down now !

Pooping still needs working on.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Whoops! I guess his schedule is off, but at least he is eliminating. I think this little vacay will turn out to be good for him. Hugs from Houston! The holidays are stressful for everyone.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

One week later, we're leaving tomorrow morning. Today he was just perfect, as far as doing his business ! It took him a week to adapt. The three times he did on the floor were my fault, so I guess he was okay.

He got used to the snow and cold, up north they had snow, and now we have it too, so it's a good thing. He was still scared of everything and going around in circles and hiding under the table, but he was getting a little bit more comfortable.

I think it was good for him too. Who knows, maybe we'll see a slight improvement at home.


----------

